
Ask HN: Do you analyze your AWS Bill? - cobookman
Out of curiosity does your company analyze your AWS bill on a recurring basis. If so what program(s) do you use?
======
iamasuperuser
This might be a handy article for you: [https://hackernoon.com/analyze-your-
amazon-web-services-aws-...](https://hackernoon.com/analyze-your-amazon-web-
services-aws-bills-w-google-bigquery-data-studio-a9dc85d4eef0)

